# Beinharte Weihnachtsausfahrt am 14.12 mit Glühweinstopp und anschließender Einkehr



## Mr Cannondale (7. Dezember 2008)

Das letzte Beinhartevent: die legendäre, alljährliche Weihnachtsausfahrt steht bevor.
Gestartet wird in Großwinternheim am Sportplatz um 12.00 Uhr 
Schloßbergstraße, Ecke, an der Selzer Mühle 
Der weg zum Sportplatz ist sogar Beschildert ( von Ingelheim kommend, 2 Straße rechts)
siehe:http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...41451,8.077515&spn=0.003943,0.008283&t=h&z=17

Wir fahren durch das Rheihessische Hügelland, je nach Wetter und Zustand der Wege auf Aspahltierten Feldwegen oder Trails
Ein Zwischenhalt zum Aufwärmen mit Glühwein, Jagertee, Stollen und anderen Köstlichkeiten
ist bei Clemens ( Chug Norriss )  in Großwinternheim geplant
Das Tempo ist gemütlich, sodass jeder mitkommt, die Reine Fahrzeit beträgt ca. 2,5 Stunden 
Am Ende der Tour, ca. 16 Uhr gibt es natürlich die obligatorische Einkehr beim Italiener: Restaurant Toscana in der Tassilostrasse   4   Tel: 06130/941122 
( das 2 Haus auf der linken Seite ) in Großwinternheim ca 1km vom Sportplatz
siehe:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...0.003943,0.008283&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16&iwloc=addr

Wer kann mitfahren?
Wie immer sind auch Nichtmitglieder des MTB-Club Beinhart herzlich zur Tour willkommen. Die Teilnahme ist kostenlos und unverbindlich, aber auf eigene Gefahr. 

Wie anmelden?
Hier im Forum. 

Was mitbringen?
Funktionstüchtiges Bike, Helm, der Witterung angepasste Bekleidung  


Ich freu mich auf eure rege Teilnahme


----------



## Werner (7. Dezember 2008)

...Dabei....

Gruß...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caprifischer (7. Dezember 2008)

Ja wunderbar, ich bin dabei... 
und wenns nicht grad aus Eimern kübelt, diesmal die ganze Tour, Silke...
sonst warte ich am Glühweinstand...

Bis dann, Werner W.


----------



## ChuckNorris (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich komm auch mit und trinke bei mir Glühwein

Gruß
Chuck


----------



## Werner (7. Dezember 2008)

ChuckNorris schrieb:


> Ich komm auch mit und trinke bei mir Glühwein
> 
> Gruß
> Chuck



Wenn alle Werner schon da sind, darf Chuck natürlich nicht fehlen 

...Werner


----------



## Luzie (7. Dezember 2008)

Caprifischer schrieb:


> und wenns nicht grad aus Eimern kübelt, diesmal die ganze Tour, Silke...
> sonst warte ich am Glühweinstand...
> 
> Bis dann, Werner W.



Na, dann bin ich auch dabei, damit wir am Glühweinstand auf die ganze Tour anstoßen können  

Bis dann, Silke


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Dezember 2008)

ChuckNorris schrieb:


> Ich komm auch mit und trinke bei mir Glühwein
> 
> Gruß
> Chuck



Dann komm ich direkt zu Dir 

Bin auch dabei...


----------



## Bettina (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Uwe,
Bin auch dabei. 
Hoffentlich ist der Schlamm fester als letzten Sonntag. 

glühwein-grüße
Bettina


----------



## Rockside (10. Dezember 2008)

auch dabei 



Gruss, 
Rolf


----------



## Der Herz-König (11. Dezember 2008)

Wir sind natürlich auch dabei - als altes Weihnachtsausfahrtsinventar.
Gunther Tiersch hat heute um 19.15 Uhr bestes Wetter gemeldet:
Sonnige 6°.

Wir freuen uns,
Doppelherz


----------



## Tolpan76 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Da es von oben trocken sein soll werde ich wohl auch mitkommen 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoTraining (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

NoClickies und NoTraining fahren endlich auch mal wieder mit - selbst wenn es gebackene Hamster regnen sollte.

Gruß, Clemens 2


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (12. Dezember 2008)

Eijo - 

da bleibt mir als Ingelheimer ja keine andere Wahl - Bin dabei

Gruß Nicolas


----------



## Bettina (12. Dezember 2008)

NoTraining schrieb:


> ...selbst wenn es gebackene Hamster regnen sollte...



Falsch: gefrorene Hamster, übrigens eine Spezialität, die gerne mit Spekulatius gegessen wird!


----------



## der wahre H. (12. Dezember 2008)

Ho, ho , ho,

also, fahr´ ich doch auch mit.


----------



## boettgeri (13. Dezember 2008)

...bin leider erkältungsmäßig noch etwas geschwächt.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!

Albrecht


----------



## Werner (13. Dezember 2008)

boettgeri schrieb:


> ...bin leider erkältungsmäßig noch etwas geschwächt.
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!
> 
> Albrecht



Schade Albrecht, gute Besserung auf dass du bald wieder fit bist und Grüße auch deine bessere Hälfte!

...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doppelherz (14. Dezember 2008)

Und wieder eine echte Beinharte Weihnachstausfahrt. Bei bestem Wetter konnte unsere Guide-Team uns ein in Erinnerung bleibendes Highlight bieten. Wir hoffen auf entsprechende Bild Doku. Danke an Uwe, Clemes und seine Familie für das wohltuende Aufwärmen zwischendurch. Hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Birgit und Jochen


----------



## Luzie (14. Dezember 2008)

Danke an, 

Uwe - für die schöne Tour    und an Clemens, Olli und Familie - für den tollen Glühwein und Aufwärmstop  .

Werner W. bis zur nächsten ganzen Tour...  

@ Olli: Du hast jetzt ein Jahr Zeit, um einen schönen Weg ohne Schlamm zu suchen... 

Ich wünsche euch allen schöne Weihnachten, kommt gesund ins neue Jahr


----------



## Werner (14. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Ausfahrt bei idealen Wetter- und Temperaturverhältnissen, ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen Fahr- und Trink-Pausen und jede Menge Möglichkeiten gemütlich Schwätzchen zu halten.

Danke an alle, die dies durch ihren Einsatz ermöglicht haben, sei es durch´s Guiden oder durch die Verpflegungsstation. 

Wir sehen uns...
...Werner


----------



## radicalric (15. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir ein Danke schön, vor allem an das Team das uns während der Pause mit Leckereien versorgt hat.
Wetter klasse, ordentliche Beteiligung, tolle Verpflegung, nicht ganz geniale Streckenführung (wurde aber wieder wett gemacht durch das gespielte Gemecker von Ludwig), rundum gelungene beinharte Veranstaltung.
Eine schöne Weihnachtszeit an alle, happy Trails
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Caprifischer (15. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an

Clemens und Familie für die super Bewirtung mit Glühwein, Stollen und wärmender Kohle...

und an Uwe fürs guiden und die schöne und lehmreiche Streckenführung...(wir sind ja schließlich keine Rennradfahrer...)

...und an Dich Silke...für das du mich die "ganze Tour begleitet" hast...

und natürlich an die ganze Truppe...hat echt Spaß gemacht!!!

bis demnächst...und schöne Weihnachten

Gruß Werner W.


----------



## der wahre H. (15. Dezember 2008)

Tolles Jahresabschlußhighlight.

Vielen Dank für die adventliche Bewirtung im Hause Wenzel und die Tourenführung mit Schlamm-Äquatortaufe. In Erinnerung bleibt immer das Unvorhergesehene. Nur so macht die Sache Spaß.

Gruß 

Helge


----------



## X-Präsi (15. Dezember 2008)

War des scheeee...

Danke an Olli für den WEgetipp - wollte schon immer mal wissen, wie sich mein Stumpi mit 20 Kg anfühlt  

Glühwein lecker, nette Schankdamen, gastfreundlicher Hausherr usw. usw.


----------

